# [2009] Where are Platinum Interchange's strengths?



## Judy (Jul 11, 2009)

From the postings I've seen on this board, it seems that most of Platinum Interchange's availability is in the West and Hawaii.  Is that correct?


----------



## teepeeca (Jul 11, 2009)

You are correct that Platinum Interchange has "much" availability on the West coast and Hawaii.  However, looking at their "away-list" (free to get, online, from them)---showing current availability, it looks as if they have good availability throughout the nation (where "normal" timeshares are located) and internationally.

Tony


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 13, 2009)

Platinum Interchange confirms timeshare exchanges to over 700 resorts worldwide. Platinum Interchange specializes in quality resorts located in popular vacation destinations. Platinum Interchange's website directory is constantly updated when we accept new resorts, so stay informed by visiting the Resort Directory on-line at www.platinuminterchange.com
The a...WAY list on our website is updated twice a day.

Have a great day!

Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 22, 2009)

Platinum Interchange, which resorts do you exchange with? Do you exchange with Mayan Palace?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Mayan Palace*

We sure do!

We have some available right now in our inventory

MAYAN PALACE ACAPULCO	              9/27/09	10/04/09	1BD
MAYAN PALACE NUEVO VALLARTA	12/12/09	12/19/09	2BD		
MAYAN PALACE PUERTO PENASCO	 7/31/09	 8/07/09	1BD
MAYAN PALACE PUERTO PENASCO	 8/01/09	 8/08/09	2BD
MAYAN PALACE PUERTO VALLARTA	12/06/09	12/13/09	2BD

We can put a Special Request for the dates and resort, if not listed on the a...WAY list.

Have a great day!!

Sandra H.
www.platinuminterchange.com


----------



## larfraz (Jul 1, 2014)

Just completed my second exchange with Platinum in the last two weeks. Mike was a big help in getting both properties reserved, looking forward to our trips to Hawaii and Orlando.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 2, 2014)

Just came back from my first exchange to Turtle Reef Club in Jensen beach in FL.  Nice place and great beach.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 2, 2014)

Since I do not need either Marriott or Starwood preference to enjoy a vacation, I use Platinum Interchange, DAE Live, and TPI, all the time.  I tried both RCI and II and have found them to be more expensive than they are worth, and so have dropped them both.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Thank you, Larfraz!*



larfraz said:


> Just completed my second exchange with Platinum in the last two weeks. Mike was a big help in getting both properties reserved, looking forward to our trips to Hawaii and Orlando.



Thanks for the kind words about Mike. Enjoy your trips to Hawaii and Orlando!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 3, 2014)

Gophesjo said:


> Since I do not need either Marriott or Starwood preference to enjoy a vacation, I use Platinum Interchange, DAE Live, and TPI, all the time.  I tried both RCI and II and have found them to be more expensive than they are worth, and so have dropped them both.



Ditto.

We have exchanged with them into Mexico each Feb-Mar for several years now, and also in orlando.  San Antonio several times, yes, even Wisconsin, as well as in the West and Hawaii often.

And yes, we will also say how helpful Mike has been!!!


----------

